# Best iPod adapter for 2006 Jetta TDI (CD+SAT - no nav)



## bubbanc (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a newb so I hate to start a new thread on this, but can't seem to figure out the answer. It appears that for this model radio (2006 TDI Pkg #2 - CD+SAT) there are 4 options (please correct me if I am wrong): 1) OEM kit 2) Blitzsafe - VW/M-LINK1 V.5 3) Dice Electronics - i-VW-R or 4) Dice Electronics - i-VW-T (all from enfig of course - http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html)
One requirement of mine is to retain the ability to use the iPod for navigation. This would rule out the OEM kit. The other thing I am worried about with the Dice kits are interference/noise caused by the engine. I usually only notice this with my iPod when it is pulling power from the car and not running on it's battery. I wasn't sure if the Dice kits were succeptible to this. 
I also read in another thread (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2712926) about issues with the Dice units on the 06 GLI. I wasn't sure if the TDI had these issues as well.
I've also read the DIY on installing the OEM kit and it there was alot of pulling wires out of connectors and putting them in other connectors. I was hoping if the Satellite Pass thru cables available for the Blitzsafe and i-VW-R would elimiate this confusion by having simple unplug the old, connect to pass-thru, plug in new cable installation (besides removing the dash, etc).
I would prefer to be able to control tracks via the steering wheel controls as well as through the iPod, so this would leave out the Blitzsafe, but if the Dice has the hum issue or is having issues in the 2006 headunit, then the Blitzsafe may be my only option (unless I wait). Just looking for suggestions or corrections in my logic. 
Sorry for all my newbie questions. Should have my TDI this week as it is on the delivery truck as I type this! 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have any noise related issues with my dice VWr but if you would like not to buy the dice product a solution that will give you steering wheel controls and auto start/ stop would be the pie vw02pcpod2 which we also sell
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
however for the 25 dollars more I belive that the dice product is better and will give you more ipod browsing options as well as the aux input feature 
P.S. be sure to order the sat pass thru if you wish to keep tha factory sat radio functional (this is nessisary for either interface)


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:31 PM 7-26-2006_


----------



## bubbanc (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info. So with the satellite pass-thru is there any splicing/removing pins required or is a simple (well, simple after you get the frigging dash off) plug in the connectors and go?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (bubbanc)*

if you buy the sat pass thru when you buy your ipod adapter we will install it on whichever interface you choose
when you install your interface you'll need to remove the factory sat harness, and insert the ipod harness
the sat pass thru connects to the sat haness that you removed
looking at the satelite audio connector, there is an outer plastic cover that locks it into the radio, I suggest pressing the small tab on the side up and removing it
align the male pins that we provide you with the female pins in the factory connector
I suggest securing both connectors to each other with electrical tape when you are done


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
however for the 25 dollars more I belive that the dice product is better and will give you more ipod browsing options as well as the aux input feature 
_Modified by [email protected] at 12:31 PM 7-26-2006_

Will the Dice product let you control the Ipod while plugged in or no? I see it lists the controls will work through the head unit but can you still use the Ipod itself while hooked up?
To me that is the most important feature so I think the cheaper interface would be best.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Any advice is great as I am ordering it today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by bmxvr6 at 10:06 AM 8-4-2006_


----------



## bubbanc (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (bmxvr6)*

Yes, you can use either the head unit controls or the ipod controls. This is the benefit of the DICE unit over the OEM VW unit.
So John, If I was to get the AUX connector w/ the sat pass thru, would the pass thru come installed on the connector? From this thread it looks as if people are confused how to hook up the AUX with the pass thru: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2748818
Thanks,
Brian


_Modified by bubbanc at 8:37 PM 8-5-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (bubbanc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubbanc* »_So John, If I was to get the AUX connector w/ the sat pass thru, would the pass thru come installed on the connector? From this thread it looks as if people are confused how to hook up the AUX with the pass thru:

if you order any ipod interface , or aux input from us and order the sat pass thru at the same time we will install the pass thru here so its real easy for you to install it once you receive the product
that other thread mentioned the driver gear aux input, I'd suggest the blitzsafe unit as it is inexpensive and very relable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## bubbanc (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the info, John. I just submitted my order for the Blitzsafe AUX + sat pass thru. Thanks again!
Brian


----------



## bubbanc (Jul 24, 2006)

John, is it true that Dice will be coming out with a unit that will display song titles on the head unit? If so, any idea when it will be out?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (bubbanc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubbanc* »_John, is it true that Dice will be coming out with a unit that will display song titles on the head unit? If so, any idea when it will be out?

I responded to ya on you'r other post in the mk5 forum
there is supposed to be a external display comming in a few months, but it won't import the text to the headunit


----------



## bubbanc (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks! We'll lump along on the AUX for awhile, then we'll get a Dice. Thanks again. Brian


----------

